# HELP plug in a DVD/VCR to a New TV



## juanka22 (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi guys, i made this account to ask this question. A family member recently bought a new TV and she wants it to work with her VCR and DVD combo player. Her TV has HDMI, USB 5V ANT IN and LAN and USB inputs, and the DVD VCR player has Yellow, red white RCA and green blue red component outputs. I got and RCA to HDMI converter on Amazon but the TV doesnt recognize the combo player as a device. Is there anything you guys suggest to try?
i attached some photos


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Her owners manual should show the proper hookup.


----------



## juanka22 (Apr 28, 2021)

Corday said:


> Her owners manual should show the proper hookup.


nope couldn't find that in the combo manual or the TV one. Combo only shows connections for older systems


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Doesn't it show the feed to the DVR from the source first, then into the TV second? If so 75ohm plus RCA should work


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Google this "hookup old vcr to modern tv". I didn't give a full answer because I didn't know your source. Remember that your Pioneer is an analog device so if you're using an antenna, you'll need a converter box.
EDIT: I meant Panasonic. I have a Pioneer combo.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

in addition to the HDMI cable to the TV and the composite cables to the DVD, you need a USB cable from the converter box to the TV for a power source. If the Composite connectors don't work, plug the Yellow Video cable to the Video Out and the Red and White to the Audio Out of the DVD player to the Adapter. Make sure you change the input method on the TV to the HDMI port you are playing the DVD player on. Make sure the player is turned on.


----------



## unclejoe (Dec 17, 2005)

Page 12 shows connections.





User manual for Panasonic Double Feature PV-D4753S - a user manual, servicing manual, settings and specifications ofPanasonic Double Feature PV-D4753S - User manuals and advice for your devices - User-Manual.info


Browse all pages of the user manual Panasonic Double Feature PV-D4753S, translate them to other languages. In every user manual you will usually find a schematic diagram of Panasonic Double Feature PV-D4753S as well as tips for servicing Panasonic Double Feature PV-D4753S. You will also learn...




www.user-manual.info


----------

